# Baby Charlie



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I was going through photos of Charlie, Twix and Theo when they were babies.. omg they made me want to cry! 

They're turning 1 next month on the 10th (hard to believe I've had them since they were 3 weeks old) but anyway.... I came across this photo. 










He was such a darn cutie.. he still is LOL but they're just so precious when they're young.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 18, 2009)

Aww, too cute! Big yawn! lol


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

wow one already!!!!! i cant believe its been so long!!! he sure was adorable....i bet he is getting alot of yellow in his face now!!! so so cute!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

He's got a fair bit of yellow on his face now. 

Just took these 2 photos of him 2 mins ago




















He still has a bit of grey in a few places but the yellow will replace it soon enough.. I reckon it looks a bit funny, lol.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

awww he is so adorable!!!! do u feel kinda sad he is losing it?? im gonna cry when comet loses his baby feathers and looks like a grown up!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Hah, yes! I think I'ma cry when he's got his yellow mask.. Charlie's no longer a baby but a grown boy/adult!


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

I know! I think I will be upset when Dragon looses his baby face  . I just can't imagine him with a full face, bright and yellow with a tall crest. 

Charlie is gorgeous, I love all the photos you can find when you look back at your 'tiels. I have a question, you said you took those picture 2 mins ago. Is it still daylight in NSW?(or do you live in VIC?) It is almost pitch black in SA.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i know...its so sad!!! wonderful but sad!!! it made me sad seeing comet's changed tail feathers...they arent grey yet but are more patterned than before....


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

*Tiel_Heart* said:


> I know! I think I will be upset when Dragon looses his baby face  . I just can't imagine him with a full face, bright and yellow with a tall crest.
> 
> Charlie is gorgeous, I love all the photos you can find when you look back at your 'tiels. I have a question, you said you took those picture 2 mins ago. Is it still daylight in NSW?(or do you live in VIC?) It is almost pitch black in SA.


Dragon is so freaking cute, lol. When I was getting photos for your siggy I seen a few and he's starting to get that yellow pretty quickly!

It was still daylight then (NSW) I took them at 3:19pm it starts getting dark here at about 6-7pm.  What time does it get dark there?



kimmikefids said:


> i know...its so sad!!! wonderful but sad!!! it made me sad seeing comet's changed tail feathers...they arent grey yet but are more patterned than before....


Get your magic dust out and turn em' back into babies!


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Lol thanks! He is a character , always full of cheek and personality.
It normally gets dark about 6-7.30pm here


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

absolutely adorable...


----------



## Lovin_the_tiels (Jun 10, 2009)

What a great picture!!He looks like he's saying,i want my millet first!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awwww I love baby faces


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I sure do miss his baby face. I'll never forget handfeeding him, he always had formula drooling from his beak and all down the front of him LMAO.. all 3 were messy but you gotta love em'!


----------



## Tieltale (Jun 28, 2009)

Solace. said:


> I sure do miss his baby face. I'll never forget handfeeding him, he always had formula drooling from his beak and all down the front of him LMAO.. all 3 were messy but you gotta love em'!


Do you have any idea how to remove dried up formula from their feathers??? I normally wipe the beak and feathers around its face after hand feeding with a syringe but seems like i missed some and now we have some dried up formula glued on my baby's feathers near its beak


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Tieltale said:


> Do you have any idea how to remove dried up formula from their feathers??? I normally wipe the beak and feathers around its face after hand feeding with a syringe but seems like i missed some and now we have some dried up formula glued on my baby's feathers near its beak


LOL it's a pain isn't it? :lol:

What I done is got a tub of luke warm water after they'd been fed, got some paper towels and wiped it off. But there was a lot of times where the formula I thought I wiped went hard (especially with Theo) and it was the biggest pain in the backside to get off! it took a few times to get it off with a lot of paper towels and a lot of water. 

It's much easier to clean off right after they've been fed (so there's no time for it to get hard and sticky), but can take a few times especially if you've got a wriggly baby!


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

I know someone that had forgot to wipe it off all the time after they got fed, so they would pull the feathers out.It's animal cruelty! I feel so sorry for Dragon...


----------

